# Medical Marijuana.. what do you think about it?



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

Has medical marijuana helped you or anyone you know?
Is there a dispensary in your location?

There seems to be a trend toward more states allowing marijuana for certain treatments.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2015)

I think...wow, um, yeah...some Oreo's would be great right now...is there like more cream or cookie? I mean if you made the cookie like cream and measured it against regular cream would they be like the same? These are amazing...Oh you wanted to know about medical marijuana? Yeah absolutely! Oh wait what was the question I forgot...have a cookie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2015)

Snicker, Furry!

I don't know anyone personally who has used it but know friends of friends who find it relieves nausea from chemo.


----------



## Debby (Oct 3, 2015)

I know a woman who smokes constantly for pain relief.  She's been involved in nine car accidents (none her fault by the way) and after years of taking pharmaceuticals, she was able to switch to smoking pot and it's helped immeasurably.  And after looking at Rick Simpsons story of curing cancer with marijuana oil and hearing the stories about children and seizure relief from it, I'm pretty much convinced that it has medicinal properties that the pharmaceutical industry is simply refusing to research.  I once watched a documentary a few years back and the researcher that they were talking to said the main reason that more research hasn't been done on it here is due to the hoops that governments force you to jump through just to get started.  Prohibitive.  That has to change.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a friend who smokes pot to relieve severe chronic pain. She no longer requires percosets. Recently she informed me that Canadian researchers (what a great job, snicker,) have developed a strain of medical marijuana they believe will be efficacious in treating arthritis. Fantastic if it works.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2015)

My sister in law battled brain cancer in the late 1980's going through the radiation and chemo repeatedly. At that time of course you needed to find alternate means to get marijuana. But it helped ease the nausea and gave her an appetite. I'm sure it relieved pain and elevated her mood as well. An aunt who had an inoperable stomach tumor wouldn't have dreamed of smoking weed. After awhile the morphine didn't even touch the pain. I'm sure my sister in law died much more comfortably one way or another. Legalize it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

This topic is near and dear to me, as some of you may know. I have several friends using MMJ (and probably several hundred using it recreationally, but that's another story). 

If I got going on this rant it would be an all-day thing, but briefly: yes, the government here is keeping researchers from gaining easy access to MJ for studies. Results that are TOO good are buried. The government is I think still trying to figure out how to control it.

There's no reason, given the studies and results available, that MJ should still be classified as a Schedule 1 narcotic, other than someone in that office is getting high on their own supply.

I firmly believe it has its place in the world of medicine. I only wish PA were a legal state - I would use it myself for my nausea and pains. As it is, I have to use prescriptions that only serve to make me more nauseous and do nothing for the pain.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

Interesting. I knew it relived nausea, but honestly did not know it relieved pain. Who need the pharmaceutical companies anyway, just grow it, but I'm sure I'm missing something there.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh, yeah, it relieves pain, or perhaps more likely it _masks_ the pain for a while, giving you some relief. 

Of course, it depends upon what _kind_ of pain as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

There is a dispensary in my city. I don't use it myself since way back in the early 80's, but a good friend can't seem to find a doc here to prescribe it for her.

Admittedly she uses it for recreation when she can get it, but she also has a medical condition that would seem to benefit from the relaxing effects of pot (involves a blood vein in her head). Although her doctor admits pot might help her, the doc won't prescribe. it but prescribes prednisone instead.


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2015)

I have strong feelings about this. It's a scientific fact that medical cannabis relieves seizures almost completely and often 100%. Whether it's epileptic seizures or psychotic seizures as well as socio-pathic seizures, etc, medical cannabis is a miracle worker (recreational marijuana can also help with behavioral disorders but not as well). Children dying of seizures can be saved and have been. But they must move to one of the states where it's legalized and some can't afford to move. Regarding insurance, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think it's covered.

Medical cannabis and recreational marijuana are two different things. There are many different types of medical cannabis that works best when matched specifically to the individuals needs. Medical cannabis has no negative side effects (recreational marijuana, pot, has minimal side effects like slow reactions but is also helpful…but not as much).

Here's a bone-chilling truth about all the mass shootings…almost all of the mass murderers have similar profiles which include symptoms of psychotic and sociopathic behavior that causes them to want to kill and with no conscience or regrets. Medical cannabis can change them completely (unless they go off of it). 

Here's the problem. First, they don't think they have a problem and therefore won't agree to a medical evaluation needed to receive the medical cannabis. They're typically very smart. Secondly, if they do get diagnosed with a psychotic disorder by a psychiatrist, they are given prescription drugs that have significantly negative side effects causing the patient to discard their use. Without a medical diagnosis and treatment most end up in jail or a mental health facility (or die in violence)….both facilities are mostly understaffed and overcrowded and won't be able to rehabilitate the psychopath or sociopath. Actually, I don't think it's even possible to rehabilitate other than cognitive therapy groups but what psychopath is going to sit for that.

Yes, I have observed a sociopath with violent tendencies both on and off marijuana (not cannabis) and the difference is remarkable…night and day. Some say that Pot can sometimes cause psychotic behavior but pot is different than medical cannabis. And I wonder if their statement is true…maybe sometimes but the one time I have observed this it only helped…big time. I have a friend with children that suffer from seizures. It works for them IF they stay on it. Legalized medical cannabis would all but end these mass killings if we can just make it easy for them to get it. Well, and tighten gun controls.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> There is a dispensary in my city. I don't use it myself since way back in the early 80's, but a good friend can't seem to find a doc here to prescribe it for her.



I wonder if that would be Prime Wellness ... 



> Admittedly she uses it for recreation when she can get it, but she also has a medical condition that would seem to benefit from the relaxing effects of pot (involves a blood vein in her head). Although her doctor admits pot might help her, the doc won't prescribe. it but prescribes prednisone instead.



Some docs are more reticent to prescribe than others. Basically they claim that you need to have a "debilitating condition" before they'll prescribe; in other words, you have to be knocking on death's door. 

Prednisone ... wonderful. Fill her up with steroids.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Has medical marijuana helped you or anyone you know?
> Is there a dispensary in your location?
> 
> There seems to be a trend toward more states allowing marijuana for certain treatments.



I don't know anyone using MMJ, but I would be willing to try it for the pain I have that Ibuprofen doesn't help with. Tylenol has never helped me, and my gastroenterologist advises that  Tylenol stresses my liver unacceptably.

However, even though MMJ is legal in California my employer(the State of California) states that I would be subject to termination for MMJ use, if the Federal Government bans it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> ... However, even though MMJ is legal in California my employer(the State of California) states that I would be subject to termination for MMJ use, if the Federal Government bans it.



Therein lies the rub ....

Idiotic laws.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I wonder if that would be Prime Wellness ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SifuPhil said:


> I wonder if that would be Prime Wellness ...  Just looked it up Phil, it is!


----------



## Triple-A (Oct 3, 2015)

Friends of mine moved to Colorado because they had a child who has seizures and were looking for treatment with Cannobolis (sp?) oil and it has by far helped her seizures.  Since then, Georgia has passed a law legalizing the oil and they are moving back to Georgia.  Before that, I would not have been in favor of legalizing but when I saw the difference it made in this child, I was won over!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> ...  Just looked it up Phil, it is!



Heh, heh ... my tentacles reach far ...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

Lara, I didn't know there was a difference between medical & recreational in that the product is different! I just thought those terms were just to signify the use. Thanks for all the info, very interesting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2015)

Both medical and recreational marijuana is legal and accessible where I live, and I think that's a very good thing and it should have been legalized decades ago, IMO.

  I've read of many benefits of cannabis, pain control, seizures as Triple-A mentioned, etc., etc.  I don't know of anyone personally who is using it for medical reasons, but I would not hesitate if I needed it for any health issue.  Far better than all the pharmaceuticals out there that are not only addictive, but have a laundry list of serious harmful side-effects both physical and mental.  I wish when my sister was dying of cancer and its "treatments" of chemotherapy and radiation, that she could have had access to cannabis to help ease her pain.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Lara, I didn't know there was a difference between medical & recreational in that the product is different! I just thought those terms were just to signify the use. Thanks for all the info, very interesting.



To get probably too nerdy here ...

Usually you would use a variety of _Cannabis indica_ for medical conditions and _Cannabis sativa_ for "getting high", but that's probably a gross simplification. It all depends upon how they cross-breed the plants, the amounts of enzymes involved (THC, CBD), etc.

It really is a science.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

Again, take my words with a grain of salt - I was a real "head" back in the day and did a lot of inhaling.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

In the interests of clarity, medical pot is not a cure-all for sociopaths and psychopaths. While a small minority of these individuals may present with grand mal seizures, which can be contained through marijuana, pot does not cure these conditions. Frankly, nothing does. Some  of these individuals can be sedated into submission, but science has yet to illustrate any proven method of either containment or cure. If they wish to be violent, they will be. Psychopaths in particular, are not mentally ill. They are quite able to discern the difference between right and wrong, they just don't care. Narcissists par excellence, they lack fear, empathy, conscience, very limited emotional expression. Sociopaths are a pallid (in oversimplified terms) reflection of this phenomenon. Also, many diagnosed as afflicted with either of these disorders, are in fact suffering from various more common conflict disorders-much more treatable. You might as well attempt to cure paedophilia with pot as to expect psychopath/sociopathic cures.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> To get probably too nerdy here ...
> 
> Usually you would use a variety of _Cannabis indica_ for medical conditions and _Cannabis sativa_ for "getting high", but that's probably a gross simplification. It all depends upon how they cross-breed the plants, the amounts of enzymes involved (THC, CBD), etc.
> 
> ...



Phil, thanks for the info. Your explanation of _Cannabis indica_ struck a nostalgic note; that was the name of one of our favorite rolling papers!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2015)

More information about cannabis, epilepsy treatment, etc.  


The cannabis plant contains cannabidiol (CBD) and tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Both have medicinal properties, but whereas THC has psychoactive activity that can make you feel “stoned,” CBD does not. The whole plant also contains a variety of terpenes that have medicinal properties as well.

Through traditional plant breeding and seed exchanges, growers have started producing cannabis plants for medical use that have higher levels of CBD and lower levels of THC. Dr. Allan Frankel, a board-certified internist in California who treats patients with medical cannabis, works with a number of CBD-rich strains.

​*How Does Cannabis Compare to Prescription Drugs?*

A number of prescription drugsare well known to be dangerous. Pharmaceuticals in general are among the leading causes of death in the US, and some drugs have killed tens of thousands of individuals. The painkiller Vioxx is one classic example that killed over 60,000 before being pulled off the market.

According to Dr. Gedde, cannabis is certainly far safer than most prescription drugs, and there’s enough information to compare it against the known toxicities of many drugs currently in use. This includes liver and kidney toxicity, gastrointestinal damage, nerve damage and, of course, death. 

Moreover, cannabidiol and other cannabis products often work when other medications fail, so not only are they generally safer, cannabis preparations also tend to provide greater efficacy.

As noted by Dr. Gedde:

_“There’s an ongoing death rate from use of pain medications as prescribed. So, even as prescribed, they’re highly dangerous and they are open to abuse. As far as medications used in the pediatric population to control seizures, there are also severe toxicities to organs. Many of them are very sedating. The children become unable to function or really to interact because of the sedating effects. Other medications have a side effect of rage and behavioral problems. 
_
_Unprovoked rage is actually a known side effect of some of the anti-seizure medications. Cannabis and in particular cannabidiol has none of these issues. No toxicities. The main side effect of cannabidiol is sleepiness.

 As a child gets accustomed to it, that does wear off and the child can be very alert and functional on the cannabis oil once they have worked into the dosing. Once you put them against each other, there really is no comparison in terms of safety.” 

_
​*Cannabis for Seizure Control in Children*

In Dr. Gedde’s experience, about 25 percent of children experience a rapid reduction in seizures when given cannabis oil—sometimes within days, or weeks. But results do vary, and not every child will respond well in the immediate term. She notes that some children are so sensitized to medications that they need to start at a very low dose, and give it plenty of time to work.

_“We are working out in the clinical practice the protocols that seem to give the best benefit the most quickly to the most children, but we do find that some children get results very quickly. For others, it takes more time, up to a number of months,”_ she says.

​There’s limited information on using cannabis in children for issues other than epilepsy. However, in January 2015, the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) updated their policy statement on marijuana,3 acknowledging that cannabinoids from marijuana “may currently be an option for… children with life-limiting or severely debilitating conditions and for whom current therapies are inadequate.”

The main objection of pediatricians at the Children’s Hospital in Denver to using CBD in children—even for conditions like uncontrolled seizures—is that there are no studies in children of potential harms of long-term use of CBD (cannabidiol). There might be long term adverse effects of CBD and other cannabinoids that we will only come to discover later.

_“This is a good point in my view, and a reason not to suggest use of CBD as a dietary supplement or as a general “health tonic” for children,” _Dr. Gedde says_. “In my view, it is important to weigh the use of a therapy, including potential risks not known, against the risks of the uncontrolled illness itself and of other therapies in use. For many patients, even with incomplete information about CBD, weighing those risks including known toxic effects of their current therapies does point to at least a therapeutic trial with CBD being a good choice.”

_
​- See more at: http://healthimpactnews.com/2015/ca...nt-of-epilepsy-and-more/#sthash.zHaRE9WB.dpuf


----------



## Kadee (Oct 3, 2015)

We have had a few segments on Sixty Minuites featuring MM and the difference it has made to men , women and children's lives appears to be amazing ....on SM they have mentioned children suffering from epilepsy going from several seizures a day to next to none, its a story that close to my heart ......I was the primary carer of my younger brother ( I had 8 younger than myself to look after )  ( parents spent most of their time in a hotel) anyway he suffered several seizures a day, every day ..he passed away from the epelipsy at age 14 years 11 months to the exact date ..He was not at home at the time as many of my younger siblings were eventually put into foster care ..He (Ronald) was in a reform school at the time he passed away


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh Kadee how sad for you. It does appear MM could have helped him .


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

SB. You are quite right. MM is incredibly effective in treating seizures. Yes, uncontrolled rage is a horrific side effect of anti seizure meds. MM does not produce such effects. I was referring to it's inefficiency in treating certain personality pathologies.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

Kadee, how sad about your brother. Hugs.


----------



## ndynt (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a friend that uses the oil for severe COPD.  Although it is prescribed by and she is followed by a MD, it is illegal in FL.  So obtaining it is rather clandestine and very, very expensive.   Fl. is dragging it's feet legaizing it.  Want just a small number of registered growers to supply it.


----------



## Lon (Oct 3, 2015)

I see no problem, medical or recreational, any more than alcohol.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

Sea, thanks for posting such through info. If I wasn't 100% convinced, I sure am now.

I see from this that the CBD being higher than the THC means the patient would not feel high or stoned. Lol good or bad depending on the person, but seizure and pain control are only good effects!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm a strong supporter of medical marijuana use, and I also support legalizing it in general.  As far as I'm concerned, anything that helps the pain and nausea of those who need it should absolutely be legal.  Opponents of its use have clearly seen "Reefer Madness" way too many times.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I have a friend that uses the oil for severe COPD.  Although it is prescribed by and she is followed by a MD, it is illegal in FL.  So obtaining it is rather clandestine and very, very expensive.   Fl. is dragging it's feet legaizing it.  Want just a small number of registered growers to supply it.



That's right - FL recently voted down the referendum to legalize the medical usage, didn't they?

Another reason I'm rethinking FL as my final destination - hello, Colorado!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> In the interests of clarity, medical pot is not a cure-all for sociopaths and psychopaths. While a small minority of these individuals may present with grand mal seizures, which can be contained through marijuana, pot does not cure these conditions. Frankly, nothing does. Some  of these individuals can be sedated into submission, but science has yet to illustrate any proven method of either containment or cure. If they wish to be violent, they will be. Psychopaths in particular, are not mentally ill. They are quite able to discern the difference between right and wrong, they just don't care. Narcissists par excellence, they lack fear, empathy, conscience, very limited emotional expression. Sociopaths are a pallid (in oversimplified terms) reflection of this phenomenon. Also, many diagnosed as afflicted with either of these disorders, are in fact suffering from various more common conflict disorders-much more treatable. You might as well attempt to cure paedophilia with pot as to expect psychopath/sociopathic cures.



If "science has yet to illustrate any proven method of either containment or cure", that isn't a dismissal of pot - just an acknowledgment of "not knowing".

I know you're taking the professional road here, but there _are_ a few colloquial stories about pot helping socio/psycopaths. In those stories it is said that the pot tends to open up certain emotions or at least give the illusion of them. Once those emotions are released, however, what to do with them and how to control them remains problematic.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but many wrongly / self-diagnosed socio/psycopaths DO really suffer from things like depression, correct? Pot might be just the thing for that condition ...




From a high-functioning sociopath.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2015)

Phil, where wrongly diagnosed socio/psychopaths are concerned I agree with you. Pot can be very helpful with depression, just as Ecstasy, although illegal, has been very effective in treating severe PTSD. About the emotional control thing, you hit the crux of the matter, without inner controls, releasing certain emotions real or chemically induced, can be very problematic. For these individuals (psycho/sociopaths,) inhibition is a good thing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 3, 2015)

The only problem in using it for psychological issues is it's hard to tell how someone is going to react to it sometimes. I used to have friends that would happily get baked and sit around discussing Oreos, Jerry Garcia and how there might be a whole universe in that piece of wallpaper over there. Me? Heeheehee...um, I never inhaled? But it just made me feel uncomfortably out there. But I mean for a lot of people it can be like a weekend cocktail...look at Willielayful:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2015)

I just don't understand why people get so wound up about marijuana use.  It is a drug like any other.  Many more powerful drugs are used for pain, etc., like oxy, etc., but no one gets all wound up about that, unless they get abused.  Why is marijuana such a lightning rod to so many people?  I knew two guys with AIDS, and marijuana did much to relieve their suffering before they both died.  Why in the world is that such a terrible thing?  But instead of being able to obtain it legally, they had to go to great lengths, and risk prosecution, to obtain it illegally (or get their friends to obtain it illegally for them -- just to relieve their suffering.  Same thing for people with side effects of chemo.   It is just stupid, and also inhumane.  

INMO, marijuana is not nearly as dangerous as alcohol -- most potheads just sit around, as fureverywhere pointed out, contemplating the meaning of life, or the wallpaper, and eat a buncha potato chips.  They don't go and knock their spouses around, or commit axe murder.  Much too mellow for that sort of thing.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> This topic is near and dear to me, as some of you may know. I have several friends using MMJ (and probably several hundred using it recreationally, but that's another story).
> 
> If I got going on this rant it would be an all-day thing, but briefly: yes, the government here is keeping researchers from gaining easy access to MJ for studies. Results that are TOO good are buried. The government is I think still trying to figure out how to control it.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you were dealing with those kinds of issues, Phil. I'm really sorry to hear that. Its certainly not repressing you on here, and may even explains some of your occasional whacko posts.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

I think it's a two-fold problem:

First, we're still fighting the slur campaign started way back in the '30's by William Randolph Hurst, who felt it was endangering his wood pulp business. Since then there have been tons of propaganda messages influencing people.

Second, this country makes way too much money on busting people for possessing a few joints. The privatized prisons make a fortune.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I didn't know you were dealing with those kinds of issues, Phil. I'm really sorry to hear that. Its certainly not repressing you on here, and may even explains some of your occasional whacko posts.



Heh, heh ... no, that kind of thinking and writing began as a child. It's only beginning in the last few months that I could blame the medical problems.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 4, 2015)

The more I read this thread, the more I would like to give it a shot.
 I've always avoided anything, legal or otherwise, that would affect my brain. At this point in my life, its going anyway, so why not have some fun?:woohoo:
 I could enjoy contemplating my wall paper. Now if only my grandsons were still in high school..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 4, 2015)

Rock, I believe Jersey has had legal medical marijuana for several years now. Of course you have to go through a physician. 

But yeah - it might be easier to hang around the school yard ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Underock, let me know when you pick up. I will send you some of my brown sugar fudge.nthego:


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 4, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Rock, I believe Jersey has had legal medical marijuana for several years now. Of course you have to go through a physician.
> 
> But yeah - it might be easier to hang around the school yard ...



Thanks, Phil. That's good to know from a serious view point. I'll tuck that away in my brain. Hope I can find it if there's a need.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, let me know when you pick up. I will send you some of my brown sugar fudge.nthego:



Yes. I'll keep you in mind. I've always liked brownies.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Underock, somehow I doubt you are shocked one whit. Lolololol. Here I thought I was sooo delicate in my delivery. Snickerrrr.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, somehow I doubt you are shocked one whit. Lolololol. Here I thought I was sooo delicate in my delivery. Snickerrrr.



You were. I think I confused you with someone else. I just edited my post, but not in time. But as long s you admit it now;
shocking, just shocking!!mg1:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

I admit Nuzzing. You are all a pigment of my hallucination!


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I admit Nuzzing. You are all a pigment of my hallucination!



Put the brownie down.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Thanks, Phil. That's good to know from a serious view point. I'll tuck that away in my brain. Hope I can find it if there's a need.



There's a website called WeedMaps that shows most of the dispensaries / recreational shops in any legal state - here's the current one for New Jersey.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 4, 2015)

I have no problem with medical marijuana...  Nor to I have a problem with recreations marijuana..   It's no big deal.. and certainly not as bad a booze.. it's less addictive for sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2015)

http://www.fool.com/ext-content/say...&waid=8484&paid=8485&wsource=esaccnwdg0860006


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> The more I read this thread, the more I would like to give it a shot.
> I've always avoided anything, legal or otherwise, that would affect my brain. At this point in my life, its going anyway, so why not have some fun?:woohoo:
> I could enjoy contemplating my wall paper. Now if only my grandsons were still in high school..


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 16, 2016)

I've got a friend who has been using MJ for medicinal purposes -- she says it makes her feel better about her lousy job -- for years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

Legalization is the way to go, big success for Colorado and other states are jumping on board....about time!  http://kdvr.com/2015/12/27/other-states-considering-pot-legalization-look-to-colorados-success/


----------



## Don M. (Feb 16, 2016)

If Marijuana is legalized, and controlled, much like Alcohol, the Only big losers will be the Mexican Drug Cartels, and the "Pain Pill" industries.  This country should have learned a lesson from Prohibition decades ago.  People will find a way to use any contraband substance, no matter what laws are passed.  The sensible approach is to legalize, control and tax it....just like booze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

Don M. said:


> If Marijuana is legalized, and controlled, much like Alcohol, the Only big losers will be the Mexican Drug Cartels, and the "Pain Pill" industries.  This country should have learned a lesson from Prohibition decades ago.  People will find a way to use any contraband substance, no matter what laws are passed.  The sensible approach is to legalize, control and tax it....just like booze.



That's the truth Don, well said, I completely agree.  :applause2:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2016)

Family moves to Colorado so their son with severe epileptic seizures (Dravet Syndrome) can get some relief with medical cannabis, as the prescription drugs they were using were of no value and almost killed him.  More here. 



> Hilterbran's 14-year-old son, Austin, has Dravet syndrome, a catastrophic form of epilepsy that caused him — for most of his life — to dozens to hundreds of seizures per day.
> 
> As ATTN: previously reported, the Hilterbrans moved from Oklahoma to Colorado in 2014 after pharmaceuticals nearly killed Austin, causing his vital organs to shut down from toxicity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debby (Apr 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Both medical and recreational marijuana is legal and accessible where I live, and I think that's a very good thing and it should have been legalized decades ago, IMO.
> 
> I've read of many benefits of cannabis, pain control, seizures as Triple-A mentioned, etc., etc.  I don't know of anyone personally who is using it for medical reasons, but I would not hesitate if I needed it for any health issue.  Far better than all the pharmaceuticals out there that are not only addictive, but have a laundry list of serious harmful side-effects both physical and mental.  I wish when my sister was dying of cancer and its "treatments" of chemotherapy and radiation, that she could have had access to cannabis to help ease her pain.




From what I've heard, your sister might still be alive if they were using cannabis for cancer treatment.  Skip the poisons and go straight to what Mother Nature provided and collect $200 and live a long and happy life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2016)

Debby said:


> From what I've heard, your sister might still be alive if they were using cannabis for cancer treatment.  Skip the poisons and go straight to what Mother Nature provided and collect $200 and live a long and happy life.



I don't know if she'd still be alive, but her time before death would have definitely been better.  Perhaps just using cannabis as a complimentary treatment, things would have turned out differently and my mother wouldn't have had to bury her firstborn.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

What can marijuana do for actual pain?   Maybe chemo nausea, I can see.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Family moves to Colorado so their son with severe epileptic seizures (Dravet Syndrome) can get some relief with medical cannabis, as the prescription drugs they were using were of no value and almost killed him. More here.



I remember seeing the documentary of this family - very impressive, and all the garbage they had to go through to treat him.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> What can marijuana do for actual pain? Maybe chemo nausea, I can see.



What do you mean by "pain"? There are all different levels of pain, just as there are all different strains of medical marijuana. As time goes on and more research is performed, they will be able to more accurately target specific pains with specific strains.

Hey, that rhymes! 

Anyway, let's see ... do you consider a migraine to be "pain"? Certain strains will eliminate it. Pain from diabetic neuropathy? I can attest that it helps get rid of those needle-like feelings. Arthritis? Not sure, but I think it can help with that.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

I think a migraine qualifies as pain, I never(knocks wood) have migraines, but do get weird _burny_ nerve pain in various places(not consistent, comes and goes).

So, can MJ act as an actual analgesic, or just get you so spaced out that ya don't notice the hurt?   If it helps get rid of the needle-like feelings from diabetic neuropathy, then that is quite a valuable thing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 24, 2016)

Weed is a good thing, look at Brother Willie. But really, for chemo or radiation it's a very good thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> What can marijuana do for actual pain?   Maybe chemo nausea, I can see.



Some info on pain.

About chronic pain here. 

About neuropathic pain here.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some info on pain.
> 
> About chronic pain here.
> 
> About neuropathic pain here.



Thanks SB, great informational links, am bookmarking this tread.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 24, 2016)

My SIL had chemo and raido...but to get her appetite back...total hair loss, smoking helped her through the journey.


----------



## jnos (Apr 24, 2016)

I work at a legal cannabis dispensary and use medical cannabis for chronic pain (feet, hands, hips, knees) for several years now. Without it, I would not be able to get up and go to a job of any kind. 

From daily interactions with patients, I could relate 200+ individual stories of the pain relief cannabis provides to them. Some smoke or vaporize, others use edibles. Some take it only in capsule form. It takes each person some experimenting to find out which strain or combination of strains help a particular issue. I've seen many, many patients wean themselves off Oxycontin and other opioids in just a few months. That's especially gratifying since their doctors have cut them off from their painkillers because of recent news stories about the number of deaths from prescription meds. This is after the doctors have prescribed and addicted people for years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2016)

Jnos, I was considering buying some CBD oil to have on hand just in case I needed it for pain.  I understand you can get some that is very effective without any THC in it.  Is this true and do you have any advice for those who may want to buy some?  How do you judge the quality and potency?  How is it most commonly used for pain?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2016)

The biggest roadblocks to medical marijuana are being placed by the major drug companies.  They know that if Medical MJ became readily available, it would put a Serious Dent in their grossly overpriced "Ask Your Doctor" business.


----------



## jnos (Apr 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Jnos, I was considering buying some CBD oil to have on hand just in case I needed it for pain.  I understand you can get some that is very effective without any THC in it.  Is this true and do you have any advice for those who may want to buy some?  How do you judge the quality and potency?  How is it most commonly used for pain?




If you don't want the THC (high), I suggest you find CBD Oil made from hemp. That is the cannabis plant without THC. It's not inexpensive but from what I've heard it works as well as CBD Oil made from Cannabis.

How Hemp Differs From Cannabis


> The difference is in its use. Hemp and Marijuana both come from the same plant - Cannabis Sativa L. The term 'Hemp' commonly refers to the industrial/commercial use of the cannabis stalk and seed for textiles, foods, papers, body care products, detergents, plastics and building materials. The term 'marijuana' refers to the medicinal, recreational or spiritual use involving the smoking of cannabis flowers. Industrial hemp contains only about 0.3% - 1.5% THC (Tetrahydrocannabinoids, the intoxicating ingredients that make you high) while marijuana contains about 5% - 10% or more THC.



I could pass on some reputable CBD oil sites from research done at work. I'll look them up and post back.


----------



## jnos (Apr 24, 2016)

off topic  why is that quote font so tiny? I copied and pasted directly from a site.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2016)

jnos said:


> off topic  why is that quote font so tiny? I copied and pasted directly from a site.



I often have to edit to make the font larger in my posts, I highlight the text, click on the Size dropdown icon above the post and choose #3, that usually is a good size.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 25, 2016)

My body is wracked with arthritis and I live in a state where mmj is legal so I've tried it in the past.  It does have a degree of pain relieving capabilities but in my opinion not enough to walk around stoned all day.  It wasn't for me.  On the other hand,  the CBD oil seems to have a large place amongst those who suffer from seizures.  I hope that aspect of it becomes legal in all states one day.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 25, 2016)

And just like any other medicine or herbal.  It works differently for everyone.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 25, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> What can marijuana do for actual pain?   Maybe chemo nausea, I can see.


All it really does is put your mind in a state of being stoned so you don't notice the pain as much.  Not really a good solution to long term pain relief in my opinion.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> My body is wracked with arthritis and I live in a state where mmj is legal so I've tried it in the past. It does have a degree of pain relieving capabilities but in my opinion not enough to walk around stoned all day. It wasn't for me. On the other hand, the CBD oil seems to have a large place amongst those who suffer from seizures. I hope that aspect of it becomes legal in all states one day.



Either the dispensary you went to was really low-grade or you went a long time ago. 

One of the biggest false beliefs is that medical marijuana gets you stoned. Increasingly, it doesn't - it is grown specifically NOT to, i.e. it has a low THC content.


----------



## jnos (Apr 25, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> My body is wracked with arthritis and I live in a state where mmj is legal so I've tried it in the past.  It does have a degree of pain relieving capabilities but in my opinion not enough to walk around stoned all day.  It wasn't for me.  On the other hand,  the CBD oil seems to have a large place amongst those who suffer from seizures.  I hope that aspect of it becomes legal in all states one day.


I fully understand and am sorry it didn't work for you. Feeling "stoned" or "high" is not a characteristic of all cannabis strains. We have patients that take months to figure out which one(s) work best for them--daytime and nighttime.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a whole little ackage that my son`s buddy packed up for me. Oils and what have you. He wants me to use it to prevent my breast cancer from returning. I hadn`t tried it yet,then I read an article stating that cannabis can be bad for some breast cancers-notably estrogen driven tumors-which is what I had. So now I`m afraid to try it. I have never been a "smoker"-at least not since high school and even then not until I was married,so at 17. Then,within a couple of months of smoking it recreationally,I found out I was pregnant and had an aversion to smoke of any kind-and most everything else. Smoked a few more times over the years but just never cared much for it.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> My body is wracked with arthritis and I live in a state where mmj is legal so I've tried it in the past.  It does have a degree of pain relieving capabilities but in my opinion not enough to walk around stoned all day.  It wasn't for me.  On the other hand,  the CBD oil seems to have a large place amongst those who suffer from seizures.  I hope that aspect of it becomes legal in all states one day.


I have thought about trying the oil.  Is that what you used?  My friend said she does not get stoned on it. My rheumatologist is urging me to have a pain pump put in....I would rather something not as invasive.


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2016)

Sunday morning just had a segment on Medical Marijuana for seniors.  Very interesting.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/seniors-and-marijuana/


----------



## Don M. (May 1, 2016)

ndynt said:


> Sunday morning just had a segment on Medical Marijuana for seniors.  Very interesting.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/seniors-and-marijuana/



I seems to me that the biggest losers, if medical marijuana became readily available, would be the big drug companies.  MJ could probably replace most of the heavily advertised, and pricey pain drugs, and with far fewer Side Effects.  The news is full of reports about the growing drug epidemic with prescription Opioids, killing more and more people every week, but seldom is there a report of someone "overdosing" on MJ.  These prescription drugs are a multi-billion dollar Cash Cow for the drug companies, and their side effects are often worse than the "illness".


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I have a whole little ackage that my son`s buddy packed up for me. Oils and what have you. He wants me to use it to prevent my breast cancer from returning. I hadn`t tried it yet,then I read an article stating that cannabis can be bad for some breast cancers-notably estrogen driven tumors-which is what I had. So now I`m afraid to try it. I have never been a "smoker"-at least not since high school and even then not until I was married,so at 17. Then,within a couple of months of smoking it recreationally,I found out I was pregnant and had an aversion to smoke of any kind-and most everything else. Smoked a few more times over the years but just never cared much for it.




Who funded that article you read Mrs. Robinson?  Because I have heard that the oil is excellent at stopping cancer cell growth.  A Nova Scotia man cured his own cancer and went on to cure cancer for friends and acquaintances by growing the pot, turning it into oil and then giving it away whenever someone with cancer came to him.  His 'patients' had brain cancers, skin cancers as well as other diseases that the oil cured.  If you are curious, here's the link to his video.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYNLNF7NBw  Maybe it mentions breast cancer in there.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 1, 2016)

Here is a link to an article cautioning the use of medical marijuana by heart patients:  https://health.clevelandclinic.org/2014/06/does-marijuana-hurt-your-heart-doctors-urge-caution/

I discovered this information on another site a few years ago when I was researching medical marijuana in case I ever went into business as a manufacturer of food products that contain it.

What got me started with idea was a fiction book I had just read:  Betty's (Little Basement) Garden.  http://www.amazon.com/Bettys-Little...den&qid=1462120930&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1

The story centered around a 58 year old widow who needed more income.  The author included a lot of interesting factual material about marijuana, which piqued my interest.  I thought it was a really good book, too.

I am still vaguely interested in developing my product, but it isn't feasible. First, I'd have to procure certain types of marijuana or grow it myself (illegally). Second, even if it were legal, my husband would never in a million years agree with my project.  He still thinks I was pulling his leg about this, even though I assured him I was not.

Mind you, hubby is used to hearing my Great Ideas.  The plan to raise chickens for eggs and food when we moved to the country is a good example.  My plan was to keep the chickens in the basement during the winter months so they wouldn't freeze to death (we have a pellet stove down there).  I saw a chicken once, at a zoo, a long time ago, and that is my sole encounter with the birds.

My husband had spent summers on his uncle's farm when he was a kid.  He knew about chickens, and my plan went straight down the drain. I am glad I didn't buy the chickens before I told him about it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 1, 2016)

I live in a progressive state where MJ is legal.  My daughter convinced me to try MJ for my diabetes.  I purchased a vaporizer & my first 'bag' to give it a go.  I had no desire to take it like I did when I smoked 2 1/2 packs a day.  I didn't want to go down that path, any way spending over $300 for all my gear I tried it.  Couldn't tell much difference, no love of flowers or getting mellow watching the tropical fish, of course we have NO fish so that could have been the problem.  

Gave up vaping & decided to give 'hemp hearts' a try.  Poor man's high, you get a trace of THC but not enough to matter.  I think it has helped with weight, diabetes & mood, enough so I query the wife whenever we get around a supply, 'Do we have enough hemp hearts?'  I start with 1 Tbsp in my oatmeal & add 1 Tbsp in my noon & evening cottage cheese, I do avoid taking it at bedtime, the one time I did I had trouble sleeping, don't know if it was the HH or not.


----------



## Betty1234 (May 1, 2016)

I'm ready to try it when its legal in deep south, have read many good things in regards to the oils used for aiding in many different diseases. Definitely NOT the pot I smoked in 70's


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

WheatenLover's reference to the "medical" article - the article seems to be a combination of supposition and downright falsehoods, factored in with a lack of knowledge of the biochemistry of marijuana. Stating things like there is a connection between marijuana and bipolar disease is just totally false. It smacks of the old "Reefer Madness" days.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2016)

Here in Canuckistan, where marijuana is a regular staple among many vets suffering the crippling effects of severe PTSD, a current study is underway looking to determine how to best treat them. Yes, they  are talking to the vets themselves. It is now 

acknowledged by most medical health professionals , particularly peeps like me who counsel vets, Big Pharma drugs have failed the majority of our service people affected by the trauma of war. Huge cocktails of drugs, full of side effects, some 

promoting the very depression and suicide already systemic among the forces, have benefited no one but the drug companies, and docs who receive payments for selling them. Medical and recreational pot, and service dogs, have a better record of being 

efficacious for many damaged men and women. I certainly have noticed marked improvement among many of my clients. Also, therapy is a must for most of course.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> WheatenLover's reference to the "medical" article - the article seems to be a combination of supposition and downright falsehoods, factored in with a lack of knowledge of the biochemistry of marijuana. Stating things like there is a connection between marijuana and bipolar disease is just totally false. It smacks of the old "Reefer Madness" days.



Yeah, I wondered about that, but the article is from The Cleveland Clinic, famous for their fabulous cardiac programs.

Here's an article about how mj use effects people who have bipolar disorder:  https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150313130855.htm

Another one from the National Institute of Health (NIH): http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2811144/

Nonetheless, I do have cardiac disease, so I am going to exercise great caution before using medical mj.  I had emergency double bypass surgery when I was 45 (no risk factors), a heart attack 5 years ago, and have 11 stents (or maybe 9, I can't remember which it is).


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

WheatenLover said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that, but the article is from The Cleveland Clinic, famous for their fabulous cardiac programs.
> 
> Here's an article about how mj use effects people who have bipolar disorder: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150313130855.htm
> 
> ...



One of the problems with the lack of studies on marijuana is that the government makes it almost impossible for scientists to procure any for their studies. When they DO get it, IF they do, it might not be representative of what is purchased in the real world - they might send the labs some "super pot", when the stuff you buy is half or quarter as strong. 

You're probably right to be careful, though, at least until you can be sure of a product's provenance.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 1, 2016)

Ya, Phil, that book I referenced had a lot of information about the history of mj and why it became illegal, along with what the benefits are ... really in-depth stuff that fascinated me.  Also interesting was the author's discussion of the various chemicals found in different strains of mj, and how those chemicals benefit different ailments.  I liked how the author made sure that her character knew what was up with mj, instead of being careless about it.  

I did a little research online to make sure the author's assertions were accurate, at least in major ways. Key phrase is "a little" ... I didn't make a hobby of my research.  One of my sons actually went to the house of someone who grows pot for commercial medicinal purposes in RI.  He was astonished that I already knew what a pot growing operation looks like ... all because of that book! So I got a few "cool mom" points for that!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Now you're going to make me get that book! 

Thank you!


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> WheatenLover's reference to the "medical" article - the article seems to be a combination of supposition and downright falsehoods, factored in with a lack of knowledge of the biochemistry of marijuana. Stating things like there is a connection between marijuana and bipolar disease is just totally false. It smacks of the old "Reefer Madness" days.





You know, I've wondered about that bi-polar or even schizophrenia connection and I can't help but wonder if people who SEEM to become schizophrenic after beginning to smoke pot, wouldn't have gotten schizophrenia anyway even if they didn't smoke?  How can they really tell that it was the pot?  After all, there are no controls, it's an experiment of one and the genii can't be put back in the bottle to 'try it the other way'.  Know what I mean?  Or maybe smoking masks symptoms that are already starting until the disorder reaches a certain level and becomes apparent and then the researchers said 'there, see, he was smoking pot for six months, now he's schizophrenic so it must be the pot'.  How do they really know there is a cause/effect thing happening there? Or maybe in those people they studied, there were also issues with things like cocaine and it was cocaine abuse that pushed them over the edge.  I knew a guy who smoked pot all day long, but he also did coke like it was Lickamade (remember the little packets of flavoured sour sugary candy?) and there came a point where it was painfully obvious that he had some major issues and then we lost track of him.   So was it really the pot or was it the cocaine?  And maybe when people smoke pot and are beginning to develop schizophrenia, maybe they started because they were struggling to find some way to cope with the mental health problems they were already experiencing.

Or is it simply more BS to frighten people away from smoking pot because the pharma companies don't want to lose customers?


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> All it really does is put your mind in a state of being stoned so you don't notice the pain as much.  Not really a good solution to long term pain relief in my opinion.




Except sometimes the placebo effect of a substance can give your mind enough of a break from unrelenting pain or discomfort that it can begin to heal itself.  The placebo effect is very real and in some people, can be very effective.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2016)

In my opinion, it is bs for the benefit of Big Pharma.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Debby said:


> You know, I've wondered about that bi-polar or even schizophrenia connection and I can't help but wonder if people who SEEM to become schizophrenic after beginning to smoke pot, wouldn't have gotten schizophrenia anyway even if they didn't smoke? How can they really tell that it was the pot? After all, there are no controls, it's an experiment of one and the genii can't be put back in the bottle to 'try it the other way'. Know what I mean? Or maybe smoking masks symptoms that are already starting until the disorder reaches a certain level and becomes apparent and then the researchers said 'there, see, he was smoking pot for six months, now he's schizophrenic so it must be the pot'. How do they really know there is a cause/effect thing happening there? Or maybe in those people they studied, there were also issues with things like cocaine and it was cocaine abuse that pushed them over the edge. I knew a guy who smoked pot all day long, but he also did coke like it was Lickamade (remember the little packets of flavoured sour sugary candy?). So was it really the pot or was it the cocaine? And maybe when people smoke pot and are beginning to develop schizophrenia, maybe they started because they were struggling to find some way to cope with the mental health problems they were already experiencing.
> 
> Or is it simply more BS to frighten people away from smoking pot because the pharma companies don't want to lose customers?



Very true - I've often wondered the same thing - poor experimental design, shoddy or no control groups.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2016)

Debby said:


> Except sometimes the placebo effect of a substance can give your mind enough of a break from unrelenting pain or discomfort that it can begin to heal itself. The placebo effect is very real and in some people, can be very effective.



And it isn't even just a placebo effect - marijuana has very specific actions upon certain receptors in the brain that control pain. 

You don't just get stoned - many times, you don't even just cover up the symptoms like most Big Pharma products do - it actually gets rid of pain.


----------

